# Diary of a sick frog...(UPDATED W/PIC)Need Suggestions



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a sick auratus froglet. I have had him for about a month now and just noticed that he recently started getting really skinny. Today i took him out of the tank and he couldnt even hop away from the cup i was trying to catch him in. He is obviously very sick and weak. So this is a journal of the steps i have taken to hopefully bring him back to life. Your thoughts, suggestions and prayers are all welcome.


Today (day 1) : Today i seperated him from the tank and put him in a tupperware container with a solution of 100% pedialyte (unflavored)

He literally just floated around in the solution he was soo weak. so i tilted the container and an angle to be sure his head was above the solution. I let him soak in the solution for approx 20-30mins. After this i put him in another container lined with paper towels soaked in fresh h20.

A little while later i put in a few dusted fruit flies (dusted with dendro-care from black jungle). 

A note of good news is that his energy level is way up and hate ate many of the flies that i put in the tupperware container. I am still anxious though.

My plan for day two is another pedialyte bath, someware around 30-40mins. And back into the temp quarantine with papertowels.

I know that many of you recomend a fecal however i am on a very limted money supply being a student so i cant go spending money at the vet (as much as i would like to) Any ideas as to how much this would cost?

Also if you can offer any other suggestions than please let me know.

-nate


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

a fecal will run you $15-30 depending on the doctor.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

yah you need to keep eating top ramen and go get a fecal.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Many animals carry a parasite load that is not necessarily pathogenic, because their immune systems handle this quite well as long as they are healthy and unstressed otherwise. Any sort of stress may tip the balance between health and a potential pathogen that has been lying dormant, or even being a part of the normal flora until the balance turns to give them the opportunity to take over, whether this is a gut parasite--the only ones detectable from a fecal examination, and only in season, or some other microrganism from a bacteria to a virus. I don't think fecals necessarily tell the entire tale, and with a healthy frog, and I don't agree with shot gun prophylactic treatments for anything, but a fecal would be a good thing to do with a sick frog, if you can afford it. However, a fecal examination is not the same thing as treating the initial failure of health that caused the initial imbalance between parasite and host. Or even some other micro-organism and host that a fecal won't elicite. I hear a lot of "do a fecal" stuff, when 9 10ths or much more of diagnoses of illnesses have nothing to do with gut parasites that can be seen on a fecal examination, if indeed they can be always be found and interpreted correctly. 

I think you have done the right thing. You have maintained the electrolyte balance, gotten the frog to eat again. You didn't know what you were doing except for basic maintenance, but neither does anyone else, in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Day 2 Update on my Sick Auratus-

Well I am sorry to say that things arent looking good for the little guy. He didnt eat any of the food i put in the tupperware container. He is deathly skinny and i will honestly be suprised if he makes in through the night.

I gave him an hour long pedialyte bath today that was up to his neck. When i took him out he was so limp i thought i was going to break him. I put him back in his tupperware container with some fresh fruitflies and have yet to see him eat any.

Is there any suggestions on getting him to eat? Should i force feed him? If so then how?(keep in mind he is only a froglet) Any suggestions at all?
He hasnt gone poop since i have had him in quarentine so i cant get a fecal yet.

I have him in a tupperware container lined with damp papertowels, is this ok? Should he be in the light or dark? I would really like to save him if possible but i dont think he will last much longer.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

One suggestion that I recieved but didnt try was to put a couple of drogs of diluted sugar water on its back, this may give it energy to be able to eat. it is suposed to be a 2% sugar mixture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok well i tried the sugar solution and so far no luck, i will continue with both the sugar solution and pedialyte until i can get him to eat, if that ever happens. I have attatched a picture to show everyone his current state and maybe people can provide more suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey man im sry to hear that your auratus is sick. I had the same problem with mine and there was nothing i was doing to help it and i took it to my uncle and he couldnt do anything either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Day three:

Ok well day three has come and this bugger is still alive (barely). Today i gave him about an hour and a half long pedialyte bath(was planning on 1hr but i fell asleep). He seems much more active today, hoping around and climbing a little but still not eating. He appears as though he wants to be back in the tank, part of me wants to put him in but the other part of me knows im gonna have to keep removing him for baths daily. Any thoughts/ suggestions?

Thanks
Nate


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Do you have any fecal for prof that he is eating? if yes than you have been scucessful in what you are doing and dont change what you are doin till he is healthy. If no then you still have a problem and he cant be moved..........so I would keep him no matter what where he is. imo


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Definately don't move him back in with other frogs. It will probably be a couple of weeks (if he does get better) before he will be ready to rejoin the group. Otherwise he will have trouble competing with the other frogs for food.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

ok well i have determined that i should not put him back in the tank with the other frogs. It has been at least 4 days since i have seen him eat. He is bone skinny but still hangin in there!

He seemed much more active yesterday that the past few days but still not eating. Ill give another update after the pedialyte bath tonight.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

So you tried the sugar.........is there a link there? very curious.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I was thinking today about the frog and it occured to me that maybe trying some other food sources such as springtails might get the frog to eat. I have heard in other cases that frogs would eat springtails when they wouldn't eat fruitflies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Does anyone know of any source where i could get springtails quickly because im afraid he doesnt have much time? I thought he was dead when i came home today but i put him in pedialyte and got some minor movements.

Preferably something that wouldnt have to be shipped...


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I would probably try maggots first. they move slower and I believe will be much more beneficial to him if he manages to get one. the other thing you might do is sit right in front on him and have a maggot on the end of a paper clip. When he opens his mouth which they offen do when struggling, you could maybe plop one in quick. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

any suggestions on getting maggots out with out a 100 flies getting out?


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

dump all the flies into another cup.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

one way of course is use one of your cultures that is newer that doesn't have a lot of FF. the other is if you have a culture where the maggots are gathering on the lid, then just remove the lid and use a temporary lid while you remove the maggots off the lid. Lastly, you really would be surprised at how many maggots you can get by just opening the lid a little and sticking your finger in and squeegee some off the side. Its just like getting the last of the frosting out of the bowl (just don't eat it what you get).


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

have you tried wax worms??? ive herd that there pretty slow and very benificial. lots of fat and good stuff Ive got another idea but ive got to check it out before I kill your frog.


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

I looked around and phoned around and have got an idea try to get the wax worms/maggots into some different colors of dye (food dye or something else safe) not sure if it will work but I guess its worth I try. also have you dusted the food with calcium because your arautus might be suffereing from calcium deffenciency. also try many different types of food I would phone the persone you got them from and ask he/she what they were fed as they may only eat that food.

sry for double post but I wanted to have a little backbone before putting an idea out there. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

I am sorry to inform you that the little guy did not make it, even after attempts with springtails, maggots and lots of flies and pedialyte he would not pull though. Its a shame because i really wanted to see him make it. Thanks for everyones help and suggestions.


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

That's too bad Sorry for your loss


----------



## PDFrogger (Aug 23, 2005)

sorry for your loss, that was such a sad story i thought it was going to work out in the end but...
I was really pullin' for the little guy.


----------



## hkspowers (Aug 23, 2005)

Black Jungle is in Mass right? You should drive there and get some, Mass is a small state so anywhere in the state should be driveable. Call them and ask them about their springtails.

James


----------

